# CNC Services (Phoenix, Az)



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Over the last couple of years of being in business I have from time to time wished I had CNC capabilities or at best knew someone with those capabilities. Often times it was just cutting an intricate template that would take me hours vs minutes on a CNC. There have been times I haven't been able to flatten a large wide board without spending hours making a router template to do, again, the same thing a CNC would take minutes. With that in mind, I have revisited my business plan and within the coming months will hopefully be in a position to offer affordable CNC services to my fellow woodworkers. I am curious though how often my fellow Lumberjocks might seek CNC services if they were close and affordable?

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

I use a local sign company to router in names and things like that in some of my children's beds. I have thought about getting one of my own, but don't have the space and funds, or time to learn it yet. I have tossed around the idea of my murphy bed parts. Just on the verticals they have to be cut, ripped, a cut-out on the back/bottom to clear base molding, 3- 1/4" holes, 2-5/8" holes, 1- 5/16" hole, 2-biscuit slots, and dent for a later screw placement. As you can see a lot of time can be saved with a CNC router.

AZ is not close, but if you were closer that would be great!. Shipping would eliminate the savings. A high quanity would be out of the question because of the 6 different sizes/directions and species of wood. For someone local that would be a plus.

My sign company (they have a small one and can't do the large panels) charge me $45/hr design time and $45/hr cutting time. I want to say they bill in whole (maybe 1/2) hour increments.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!! You both have somewhat confirmed what I was thinking and what I am hearing 
Wow Chris your product has CNC written all over it!! I agree though it does take time, space and money. I wish I could hook you up. You do bring up a good point though as I will now most likley contact the one or two wall bed builders in the valley to see if I can be of some help
Socalwood, funny but sooo true let the cnc do the boring stuff while I get to do the fun stuff the CNC can't, dang that almost sounds like the perfect world, LOL

Thanks again for the input guys!!

RJ


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Well the time has finally come I just recently finished assembly of the machine and have been completing small shop projects.










This was a small tool box I completed for an onsite finish repair. I needed something to hold some supplies so what the heck










Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a great setup. Nice job. What did you buy and are you going to post a review.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Karson,
Thanks! I went with a 48"x96"x6" Shop Bot. After I get a little more time on it I will surely post a review

RJ


----------

